# Solar carbide lamp lens



## Nick-theCut (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm sure many of these have broken lenses.  Has anyone every repops these lenses?  They are extremely thick.
Does anyone have any advice for cleaning it up softly.
Thoughts please.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 11, 2013)

You may do an Internet search for a wholesale stained glass supplier that has clear glass dome-shaped pieces.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> View attachment 100022View attachment 100023
> I'm sure many of these have broken lenses.  Has anyone every repops these lenses?  They are extremely thick.
> Does anyone have any advice for cleaning it up softly.
> Thoughts please.




I buy all the old gauges I gan get cheap and scavange them for bensels..... Use rubbing alcohol and a cotton ball.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> You may do an Internet search for a wholesale stained glass supplier that has clear glass dome-shaped pieces.




I tried that really hard to find what you want. I spent tons of time on that. probably easier to go to a glass shop...


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 11, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I buy all the old gauges I gan get cheap and scavange them for bensels..... Use rubbing alcohol and a cotton ball.




Cool idea.  I'm sure old glass looks the best.  Thanks Bri.  Automotive gauges?
What have you had luck with?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 11, 2013)

Gauges are flat. Antique carbide lamp lenses have a convex shape. You can search for a magnifier glass lense.
https://www.google.com/search?q=lar...fyqQGsvIGQDA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 11, 2013)

What screws into this missing piece in top?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 11, 2013)

A thimble-like plug fits this opening.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-189...559?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a98c59ff


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 11, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> A thimble-like plug fits this opening.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-189...559?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a98c59ff




Thanks Giovanni.  What does it do?  Air flow? Extinguish capability?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> Thanks Giovanni.  What does it do?  Air flow? Extinguish capability?




It's a vent/filler cap for the water container.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 11, 2013)

Water and carbide makes "the limelight".


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 11, 2013)

Anyone have a over abused lamp they would part their water cap from?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 11, 2013)

There are Badger lamps that come up for sale, often, for parts on eBay.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 11, 2013)

Whats the value of a complete Solar Badger lamp?  Not trying to over spend on one of these, ya know?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 11, 2013)

Average complete condition is around $100-200.00.


----------



## JRE123 (Jun 12, 2013)

*replacement lens*



Nick-theCut said:


> View attachment 100022View attachment 100023
> I'm sure many of these have broken lenses.  Has anyone every repops these lenses?  They are extremely thick.
> Does anyone have any advice for cleaning it up softly.
> Thoughts please.




I have replaced a few with magnifying glass lens.  I had to grind the diamiter slightly but they look pretty original.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 17, 2013)

Bingo!
I measured the remaining pieces of broken glass in mm and did a search on eBay. 



Now my light looks better



Maybe this will help someone


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> Anyone have a over abused lamp they would part their water cap from?




I have a homemade one you can have (brass) part of a clock gear... fits good.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 21, 2013)

I gently cleaned up the lamp, the nickel has a lot better shine now.  I also took a torch to the rusted and frozen bracket.  Looks better and is in working order.  Now I just need Bri's brass cap.


----------

